# NEW TUG FEATURE - Member Promos/Referrals



## TUGBrian (Jun 10, 2010)

We have now added a new tab available on each resort review page to include your owner referrals or promotions available at your home resorts!

This replaces the old static (and manually updated) html page maintained in the past by Dave Brim.

I have imported all of the existing member promos from that page to their corresponding resort review pages, and updated the page to explain the new feature.

http://www.tug2.net/ads/mpromo.shtml

You can now quickly and easily browse resorts to see if any promotion are available for discounted vacation trips, as well as add your own member referral promotion with ease right there on the page using the contact review manager link!

Hope this helps more people utilize member promotions to increase vacation savings!  Timeshare owners helping each other is what its all about!


----------

